#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Artigo Comunitário: Passo-a-Passo para o Linux

## Sukkubus

Bem! 

Conforme o nível de respostas do tópico "Linux, Aptidão ou Necessidade" resolvemos propor a criação de um *artigo comunitário, visando iniciantes, com passos a seguir para o uso de um SO livre*.

A proposta é que cada um siga uma sequência numérica dando dicas para startar uso (neste primeiro momento não é para dizer "esse deveria vir antes deste" e sim sugerir). Vamos deixar esse tópico aberto durante um tempinho e aí, posteriormente, vamos ordenar de acordo com uma sequência lógica a ser seguida por um(a) iniciante. E então "concluir" o artigo comunitário, com os nomes de quem participou.

Cada um pode propor quantas sugestões quiser! E como no momento tempos poucas (bem poucas) mocinhas, os rapazes estão mais do que convidados a sugerir por aqui!

Podem discutir no tópico sim, sobre concordância ou não das dicas oferecidas mas até que o dono da sugestão mude a sua dica vai ficar valendo a que ele informou inicialmente.

Ok? Let's Go!

----------


## Sukkubus

Iniciando:

*1 -* Básico do básico: ter acesso à net com frequência. Sem net diária, de preferência com alta velocidade, fica difícil acompanhar as novidades e tirar dúvidas durante o erro ocorrido na tentativa de uso.

----------


## lemke

Grandioso e muito útil esse tópico.

*2.* Todo e qualquer elemento que tenha vontade e interesse de mexer com Linux, deve saber que o SO possui distribuições e procurar conhecê-las, para saber como é o funcionamento de cada uma: 

Aqui estão algumas: 

*Debian, Mandriva, Fedora, SuSE, Gentoo,* *Kurumin, Knoppix,* *Slackware ( uma das mais antigas e utilizadas), Mandrake e Conectiva 10 (esses 2 últimos derivam do Red Hat ), Yellow Dog Linux* *(voltado para MAC).*

*Obs: Iniciantes no Linux devem dar preferência para usar as "distros" mais atuais, pois muitos podem sentir dificuldade usando uma mais antiga, no caso do Slackware.*

Sds,  :Call:

----------


## Sukkubus

*3 -* Um padrinho ou madrinha de Linux: Existe muita literatura no Google e afins, você lê muitas e muitas formas de fazer a mesma coisa *mas se dá erro continuadamente* e não existe alguém muito próximo de você que pode orientar mais efetivamente a sensação de desistência fica atrativa, principalmente para quem está tentando usar linux e não trabalha diretamente com TI.

----------


## Magnun

Boas sugestões! Essa de padrinho/madrinha é ótima! Mas uma coisa que eu colocaria como numero 1 é: *Aprender a usar o Google*. 

O google é o melhor amigo de qualquer linuxer! Nesse fim de semana fui ajudar um amigo meu que colocou o Ubuntu no PC dele e depois de 2 horas desistiu de usar. Ele disse que se sentiu um inútil pois não conseguiu instalar o MSN. Quando fui ver ele havia baixado o binário em tar.gz. Ai perguntei como ele tentou instalar. Ele falou que tentou descompactar, entrou na pasta e deu o ./configure mas dava erro. Quando fui ver o erro tinha uma linha mais ou menos assim: "C compiler not found"  :Big Grin:  Sobre isso: 
1. Se ele buscasse o erro no google veria que basta instalar o gcc. 
2. Ele errou ao baixar o pacote. Ele poderia ter instalado a partir de um binário pre compilado (.deb no caso). Se ele tivesse feito uma busca por um tutorial de instalação ele teria visto algo sobre isso. 
3. Ele esqueceu de verificar se já havia algum cliente MSN instalado junto com a distribuição. No caso o pidgin vem por padrão e é muito bom para que só quer bater papo!




Ok, agora o que eu colocaria como ítem 4:
*4* - Aprender a usar um gerenciado de pacotes. Aqui vão dois ótimos links sobre isso: Gerenciamento de pacotes e Guia Foca GNU/Linux - Sistema de gerenciamento de pacotes . Fiz um curso esses dias sobre gerenciamento de pacotes no debian. Vou postar depois no meu blog e coloco o link aqui. Se alguém tiver conhecimento em outros gerenciadores como o yum, urpmi e etc podia fazer um guia também pra "anexar".

Até mais...

----------


## caiocc12

*5 -* Ter paciência e mente aberta para aprender algo novo. Não é porque vc pagou uma nota naquele curso de "montagem e configuraçao de computadores" no senac que vc já sabe tudo. (na verdade é curso de formatar o windows) 

pode parecer besteira mas o orgulho das pessoas é um grande empecilho na hora de tentar mudar pro linux.

----------


## Sukkubus

*6* - Entender que é possível sim usar muitos e muitos softwares no Linux. E jogar, e trabalhar e também bater papo (é o que a maioria se preocupa... rs). Desde que bem pesquisado e claro, configurado de acordo muitas coisas que usamos no Windows pode muito bem ser feito no Linux, sem perceber diferença de SO.

----------


## lemke

*7.* O que é também muito importante para quem vai iniciar no mundo *Linux* é fazer uma *pesquisa de hardware* antes de instalar o SO.

Não é nenhum pouco agradável a pessoa fazer a instalação do sistema e descobrir que a webcam ou a impressora não vão funcionar porque não foi desenvolvido *driver para Linux.*

Portanto, essas verificações precisam ser feitas para evitar transtornos futuros.

Sds, :Call:

----------


## Magnun

> *7.* O que é também muito importante para quem vai iniciar no mundo *Linux* é fazer uma *pesquisa de hardware* antes de instalar o SO.
> 
> Não é nenhum pouco agradável a pessoa fazer a instalação do sistema e descobrir que a webcam ou a impressora não vão funcionar porque não foi desenvolvido *driver para Linux.*
> 
> Portanto, essas verificações precisam ser feitas para evitar transtornos futuros.
> 
> Sds,


Acho que impressora é mais difícil ocorrer... O suporte já é bem grande! Mas webcam... Realmente tem que tomar cuidado (apresar de já ter melhorado MUITO).

A minha até hoje não funciona  :Frown:

----------


## lucianogf

Não se esquecendo do scanner. O meu não tem suporte no linux, tenho que rodá-lo num vmware. :/

----------


## Magnun

> Não se esquecendo do scanner. O meu não tem suporte no linux, tenho que rodá-lo num vmware. :/


Hehe... bem lembrado!! Até hoje não tentei usar as funções de scanner da minha miltifuncional no Linux  :Big Grin: . 

Preguiça, esquecimento ou seria medo?!?!?

Um dia eu tento...

----------


## leleobhz

Vejam este artigo que saiu hoje na UnderLinux: Pesquisa - Uso do Software Livre. Acho que é uma idéia interessante convidar o autor a participar deste papo.

----------


## lemke

> Vejam este artigo que saiu hoje na UnderLinux: Pesquisa - Uso do Software Livre. Acho que é uma idéia interessante convidar o autor a participar deste papo.


 
leleobhz,

Eu até convidei, tomara que ele venha!

Sds, http://host.maxbit.com.br/imagens/linux_mini.gif

----------


## Duca

*8 -* Quando recorrer a ajuda em fóruns, saber fazer as perguntas (ser claro e conciso) é fundamental:

InfoSecurity TaskForce - Perguntas Inteligentes

Ab, Duca.  :2in1:

----------


## Sukkubus

Pelas minhas contas agora é o no. 9...  :Smile: 

9 - Saber que para conseguir obter informação é necessário procurar bastante sim mas primeiramente em artigos ou _how to_ já postados na net. E ter em mente que nem todos que estão discutindo sobre o assunto estão dispostos a te ajudar no estilo "professor particular sem remuneração". Primeiro que ninguém é obrigado a ajudar ninguém e segundo que dependendo da resposta dada à sua solicitação pode rolar uma má impressão de quem utiliza o sistema, aquele papo de "nerd é tudo arrogante". Para evitar esse embate é bom ter simancol  :Smile: 

10 - No caso de ir na cara e coragem e pedir ajuda em fóruns ou chats: Se é homem, ter muita educação é reforçar as chances de ser ajudado gratuitamente. Se é mulher, garantir que a educação e o respeito sejam mantidos é fundamental.

----------


## leleobhz

> ... 
> 10 - No caso de ir na cara e coragem e pedir ajuda em fóruns ou chats: Se é homem, ter muita educação é reforçar as chances de ser ajudado gratuitamente. Se é mulher, garantir que a educação e o respeito sejam mantidos é fundamental.


*EU* acho que essa segregação foi gratuita, porque respeito e educação e fundamental para ambos os sexos... Penso que a parte que interesse no genero seria por exemplo, não privilegiar a ajuda porque se trata de mulher ou homem, e evitar piadas sobre isso... (Tá tosco, mas essa hora da noite nao sai mta coisa tb)

----------


## Sukkubus

> *EU* acho que essa segregação foi gratuita, porque respeito e educação e fundamental para ambos os sexos... Penso que a parte que interesse no genero seria por exemplo, não privilegiar a ajuda porque se trata de mulher ou homem, e evitar piadas sobre isso... (Tá tosco, mas essa hora da noite nao sai mta coisa tb)


Leleobhz, o correto não é ter realmente segregação. Mas pude observar que ocorre duas situações bem distintas (principalmente em fóruns onde o assunto é pouco participativo de mulheres): Se é homem geralmente os radicais hostilizam dependendo da maneira que o "novato" se posiciona. Ou vai falar que não dá raiva de ver um cara folgado exigindo ajuda?  :Smile: 

Mas se é mulher geralmente ocorre ao contrário: Não é questão de dobrar a atenção mas passar do limite dela, confundir as coisas, partir para o lado pessoal, isso acontece bastante. 

 :Smile:

----------


## leleobhz

> Leleobhz, o correto não é ter realmente segregação. Mas pude observar que ocorre duas situações bem distintas (principalmente em fóruns onde o assunto é pouco participativo de mulheres): Se é homem geralmente os radicais hostilizam dependendo da maneira que o "novato" se posiciona. Ou vai falar que não dá raiva de ver um cara folgado exigindo ajuda? 
> 
> Mas se é mulher geralmente ocorre ao contrário: Não é questão de dobrar a atenção mas passar do limite dela, confundir as coisas, partir para o lado pessoal, isso acontece bastante.


Sim sim! Concordo. Este argumento sim me parece um bom divisor de águas na relação dos gêneros no suporte em SL. Bem lembrado a idéia das fotos e tudo mais.

----------


## jeanfrank

11- Derrepente ter interfaces mais "amigaveis"...é estranho mas quando digo mais amigavei me refiro ao fato do linux parecer um pouco mais com o Windows, esta semana um cliente meu comprou um notebook da CCE e veio com o linux ubuntu 8.04 dai tudo bem mas ele realmente não se adaptou a sua interface, acostumado d+ com windows, lá onde trabalha tem windows, no micro da casa dele tem windows, fez curso de windows ele até tirou onda perguntando por que as horas estavam de cabeça para baixo na tela e onde tava o botão iniciar, ai ficou dificil...tentei convencer ele falando que era só questão de acostumar mas não teve jeito...e como estava em garantia pedi ele pra entrar em contato com a loja que vendeu pra ele pra ver o que poderia ser feito, resumo ele comprou uma versão do note com vista :Goodnight: !!!!
ps: o vendedor falou pra ele que o linux que estava instalado era muito parecido com o windows e o valor era muito mais barato

abraços

----------


## Sukkubus

> Sim sim! Concordo. Este argumento sim me parece um bom divisor de águas na relação dos gêneros no suporte em SL. Bem lembrado a idéia das fotos e tudo mais.


É, mas boa parte tem atitudes bem simpáticas e polidas. Pelo menos comigo todos são sempre muito educados  :Smile: 

*12 -* Saber exatamente que perfil de usuário você quer ter. Desta forma você terá um direcionamento melhor para a escolha de uma distribuição (ou mesmo de hardware) e o risco de pensar "nossa, isso não faz o que preciso" será menor.

----------


## Sukkubus

> resumo ele comprou uma versão do note com vista


 :Banghead:  Mas precisou trocar o notebook? Só para ter uma "versão legalizada" do Windows? Esse cara realmente está rasgando dinheiro... rs.

----------


## lemke

Leleobhz e Sukkubus,

Eu acho que, independente de partir de homem ou mulher o pedido de ajuda, tem que haver *educação e bom senso*...

Realmente tem muito sujeito, que além de pedir ajuda, chega na maior arrogância e isso é ruim à beça de aturar!

Sds, http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/u.../semttulot.jpg

----------


## Magnun

Só como nota: Existem diversas distros linux que tem esse idéia de copiar a interface windows para proporcionar uma migração mais suave. No momento so me lembro de duas (vixta e famelix). 

Quando eu comecei a mexer com linux vi dezenas delas... Essas duas que citei são bem mais recentes, na minha época tinha uma quer era o XP purinho, mas não me lembro o nome! Depois me desliguei disso porque fui mexer mesmo foi com o bash  :Big Grin: 

Bem fica ai a dica! Até mais...

----------


## jeanfrank

> Mas precisou trocar o notebook? Só para ter uma "versão legalizada" do Windows? Esse cara realmente está rasgando dinheiro... rs.


 
Não tinha passado pela minha cabeça este fato(trocar o notebook? Só para ter uma "versão legalizada" do Windows? ) ai conversei com o Rogerio hoje pela manhã.. ai ele me disse que o gerente da loja ofereceu outro notebook que ja tinha o vista pré instalado pegando o note dele em troca e falou das vantagens e coisa e tal inclusive o note com linux não tinha web cam integrada a versão com vista ja tinha ai ele pagou uma diferença de RS 350,00 e pelo novo note... os caras são bons de conversa sabem vender...

abraços

ps: o Magal esta certo o famelix é bem parecido com interfaces padrão windows

----------


## jeanfrank

boa tarde a todos

segue materia interessante sobre o software livre

PSL Brasil - Mercado Linux vive aquecimento: Cresce 30% ao ano e já está em 64% das empresas - 9898

Abraços

----------


## Magnun

> ps: o Magal esta certo o famelix é bem parecido com interfaces padrão windows



Magal cara?!?!?! Que magal???

----------


## lemke

> Magal cara?!?!?! Que magal???


Com certeza ele confundiu, queria escrever Magnun,hehehehehhe 


http://200.226.134.157/image.php?u=8...ine=1178903518

----------


## jeanfrank

> Magal cara?!?!?! Que magal???


kkkkkkk...foi mal ai Magnun gente é Magnun Não Magal kkkkkkk

----------


## Sukkubus

> Magal cara?!?!?! Que magal???


 :Smile:  O Magal está nos devendo um piteco nesse artigo, vou cobrar dele depois.

*13* - Entender que Linux é possível para o usuário comum mas tem que ter paciência. E muita porque no início tudo parece um bicho de 7 cabeças. E que como o Linux é constantemente atualizado é necessário acompanhar notícias sobre ele para ir atualizando o que você tem no terminal. Não é instalar e esquecer, como pode ser feito com o Windows dependendo do tipo de uso que a pessoa tem.

*14* - Importantíssimo, na minha humilde opinião: Se alguém te ensinar alguma coisa FAÇA de TUDO para aprender, não menospreze o tempo dos outros. Não desperdice a oportunidade achando que sempre vai se safar de um pau no computador dando um telefonema para alguém. Esse alguém pode não estar disponível e se você tivesse prestado bem atenção no que foi feito ao menos teria condições de tentar corrigir senão você dependerá de alguém _ad infinitum._

(Nossa, estou dando uns conselhos muito comportamentais... é a força do hábito, sorry...  :Smile: )

----------


## jeanfrank

> O Magal está nos devendo um piteco nesse artigo, vou cobrar dele depois.
> 
> *13* - Entender que Linux é possível para o usuário comum mas tem que ter paciência. E muita porque no início tudo parece um bicho de 7 cabeças. E que como o Linux é constantemente atualizado é necessário acompanhar notícias sobre ele para ir atualizando o que você tem no terminal. Não é instalar e esquecer, como pode ser feito com o Windows dependendo do tipo de uso que a pessoa tem.
> 
> *14* - Importantíssimo, na minha humilde opinião: Se alguém te ensinar alguma coisa FAÇA de TUDO para aprender, não menospreze o tempo dos outros. Não desperdice a oportunidade achando que sempre vai se safar de um pau no computador dando um telefonema para alguém. Esse alguém pode não estar disponível e se você tivesse prestado bem atenção no que foi feito ao menos teria condições de tentar corrigir senão você dependerá de alguém _ad infinitum._
> 
> (Nossa, estou dando uns conselhos muito comportamentais... é a força do hábito, sorry... )


perfeito estes conselhos seu agora o lance do *Ad infinitum* é uma expressão de origem latina que *significa* literalmente "até o infinito". Santa Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre
kkk kkk kkk

Vou seguir o seu conselho nº 14 no curso que irei começar a participar visando as certificações LPIC-1 e LPIC-2 com o Professor Uirá Ribeiro

abraços

----------


## Sukkubus

*15* - Entender que tudo tem vulnerabilidade e sem configuração qualquer um pode dar pau ou ser alvo de invasores... como diz este artigo aqui "*Vulnerabilidades do Linux*", sistema operacional seguro é aquele que você domina. Então se partir para o Linux não pode simplesmente "achar" que ele é melhor no quesito segurança e pensar que ele por si só se configura, tem que entender bem como "arredondá-lo".

----------


## Magnun

> O Magal está nos devendo um piteco nesse artigo, vou cobrar dele depois.


Realmente, tá faltando o magal por aqui! Claro, são só o magal, mas como o nome dele foi citado por acidente!




> Não é instalar e esquecer, como pode ser feito com o Windows dependendo do tipo de uso que a pessoa tem.


Desculpa sukkubus, mas não acho que windows é só instalar e esquecer! Você tem que formatar de 6 em 6 meses se não o bixo fica leeento... 

Windows é o único S.O. que tem prazo de validade  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Realmente, tá faltando o magal por aqui! Claro, são só o magal, mas como o nome dele foi citado por acidente!
> 
> 
> 
> Desculpa sukkubus, mas não acho que windows é só instalar e esquecer! Você tem que formatar de 6 em 6 meses se não o bixo fica leeento... 
> 
> Windows é o único S.O. que tem prazo de validade


Não é uma gracinha esse menino?  :Embarrassment: 

Dependendo do usuário tem gente que faz o computador virar uma colônia de vírus mas não formata. Fica lento mas não formata... rs. Não digo em caso de computadores que são bem gerenciados, mesmo com o Windows.

----------


## wolf3rin3blu35

*15* - Entender que tudo tem vulnerabilidade e sem configuração qualquer um pode dar pau ou ser alvo de invasores... como diz este artigo aqui "*Vulnerabilidades do Linux*", sistema operacional seguro é aquele que você domina. Então se partir para o Linux não pode simplesmente "achar" que ele é melhor no quesito segurança e pensar que ele por si só se configura, tem que entender bem como "arredondá-lo". _Senão, você fatalmente virá a descobrir que o maior inimigo do seu sistema está entre sua cadeira e o seu teclado, neste momento, lendo este texto, e não escrevendo um código malicioso/destrutivo em um outro lugar qualquer do planeta._

----------


## lemke

16. Procurar ler sites e revistas voltados para Linux e ficar atento a toda e qualquer atualização referente à ele... :Call:

----------


## Sukkubus

*17* - Lembrar de todas vezes que o Windows te deixou na mão e que você também não soube resolver a parada... Se tem gente que diz que entende pouco de linux deveria perceber que geralmente também entende bem pouco de Windows. Logo, por que não recomeçar?

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Realmente, tá faltando o magal por aqui! Claro, são só o magal, mas como o nome dele foi citado por acidente!
> 
> 
> 
> Desculpa sukkubus, mas não acho que windows é só instalar e esquecer! Você tem que formatar de 6 em 6 meses se não o bixo fica leeento... 
> 
> Windows é o único S.O. que tem prazo de validade


Amigo,

"adondes" andavas, pois é a primeira vez que eu o "vejo" no Under-Linux (que eu lembro)?

Por pouco não o confunda também com o Magal. rsrs

----------


## paulocwb2003

Olá, pessoal. Não costumo aparecer muito, mas sou bem assíduo no Under-Linux. Se me permitem gostaria de contribuir com duas:

*18* - Se se dispuser a ajudar, ajude de coração. Há muitas pessoas que a título de "ajuda" mandam o "neófito" ler man pages e procurar no Google. Ou então mandam um novato abrir uma janela do terminal e digitar códigos indecifráveis. Ajudar é ensinar a fazer, não mostrar o quanto você sabe.

*19* - Entenda o que é o software livre. Tanto a parte do "software", quanto a parte do "livre". Entenda que a primeira tem a ver com o seu sistema, a sua máquina, e a segunda tem a ver com seus direitos como cidadão, e com o desenvolvimento sadio da sua comunidade e do seu país. Isso é pra quem ensina e pra quem aprende também. Sei que é um tanto ideológica e, se não quiserem aceitar, vou entender.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## lemke

> Olá, pessoal. Não costumo aparecer muito, mas sou bem assíduo no Under-Linux. Se me permitem gostaria de contribuir com duas:
> 
> *18* - Se se dispuser a ajudar, ajude de coração. Há muitas pessoas que a título de "ajuda" mandam o "neófito" ler man pages e procurar no Google. Ou então mandam um novato abrir uma janela do terminal e digitar códigos indecifráveis. Ajudar é ensinar a fazer, não mostrar o quanto você sabe.
> 
> *19* - Entenda o que é o software livre. Tanto a parte do "software", quanto a parte do "livre". Entenda que a primeira tem a ver com o seu sistema, a sua máquina, e a segunda tem a ver com seus direitos como cidadão, e com o desenvolvimento sadio da sua comunidade e do seu país. Isso é pra quem ensina e pra quem aprende também. Sei que é um tanto ideológica e, se não quiserem aceitar, vou entender.
> 
> Abraço a todos.


Olá, 

Saiba que toda ajuda é muito bem aceita...

Quanto mais pessoas colaborarem e como você mesmo disse, ajudarem de coração, melhor para o aprendizado dos que estão ingressando no mundo Linux...

Acho que o maior entrave é a má vontade e o egoísmo de algumas pessoas, que não gostam de compartilhar seus conhecimentos, isso soa até como pobreza de espírito, pois ninguém nasceu sabendo e um dia todos tiveram que recorrer a algo ou a alguém para agregar os conhecimentos que tem hoje.

Geralmente quem trata mal e manda procurar no Google, *é quem não conhece a fundo o assunto* e se desvencilha dessa maneira, agindo com estupidez.

Obrigada por participar e sempre que quiser opinar ou trazer alguma informação a respeito do que o forum se propõe, fique à vontade...

Um abraço,  :Call:

----------

